# Cannondale 56cm owners



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

What is your height?

I am collecting some figures for an unofficial study


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a skooch under 5'11"


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm 5'11.5" on a 56


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Diopena1 said:


> I'm 5'11.5" on a 56


same here


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

5'10'' height, 33'' inseam 

or

177.8 cm height, 84cm inseam

Some other details are: 
42cm handle bars, 
100mm stem
no spacers under the stem, just the 25mm headset cone.
saddle to handle bar drop ~ 8.5 - 9 cm
zero offset seat post


----------



## REMADD (Mar 31, 2011)

6' (32" inseam)


----------



## saibotto (Jun 12, 2010)

184cm / 6'


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

6' even on a 56 cm Synapse.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just for a comparison I ride a 54 and just under 5"10 with 30" inseam and fitted by two separate shops before I bought.


----------



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just over 5'11"

Went from a 58 to 56 evo last year.


----------



## CAAD2 (Aug 3, 2011)

5' 11" ish. 33in inseam


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

5' 10" I've got both a 56 (system) and a 54 (super). both fit well


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

Just under 6'


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

6' 32" inseam


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

5'11" Ride a 56cm 2008 six13 and 56cm 2012 supersix


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

5' 10" 30" inseam. But I must admit I didn't get a proper fit for my first bike. They fit well... (maybe because I don't know any better).


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

5'10"


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

5'11" tall with a 32.5" inseam.

With that said, it's set up as aggressive as possible. I have a 0 degree seat post, 120mm -20 degree stem and a slam that stem top cap. I'm running near 14 cm of drop from saddle to bar.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

b3n3r said:


> Just a skooch under 5'11"


that's a pretty big 'skooch', be proud!


----------



## Zapped (Dec 12, 2012)

5-11", 33" inseam, 2012 SuperSix 6 Apex (56cm frame)


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

5'11 31.5 inseam 2012 56. Actually thought i should be on a 58 until i read this thread.


----------



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a smidgen above 5"11 and a half. 56 works for me.


----------



## rickhil (Feb 8, 2005)

5'10" 33 inseam. 74cm. seat height. 
56 CAAD 9 w/110 stem. 54 CAAD 10 w/120 stem. 

Interested in what you find in your study....


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

5'9

I tried the 54 and the 56, and the 56 just felt better to me on the Supersix. The slightly higher bars made the geometry feel slightly less aggressive, which was perfect for what I wanted.


----------



## sheddski (11 mo ago)

Ruby13 said:


> Just for a comparison I ride a 54 and just under 5"10 with 30" inseam and fitted by two separate shops before I bought.


im 5,6 and 30 inseam im looking to buy a 56 cm cannondale supersix apex am i nuts ?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

sheddski said:


> im 5,6 and 30 inseam im looking to buy a 56 cm cannondale supersix apex am i nuts ?


Cycling inseam or pants inseam? The two are far from the same. I’m 6’2” with a pants inseam of 32 and I was on my C’dale 56 today. It’s the smallest frame size I can get to fit. I’m a natural 58. I have a hard time thinking this could be set up to fit you, but hey, stranger things happen.​


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

sheddski said:


> im 5,6 and 30 inseam im looking to buy a 56 cm cannondale supersix apex am i nuts ?


I don't know if you're nuts, but I think you're way off picking a 56.
How are you measuring 'inseam'?

I'm 5'9" and and fall between a 54 & 56. I ride a Supersix 56 as I like a longer TTL. I think you'd really be pushing it. 
If you're considering buying without trying you're making a mistake.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

sheddski said:


> im 5,6 and 30 inseam im looking to buy a 56 cm cannondale supersix apex am i nuts ?


A 56 will be WAY too big for you. Try a 54 or even a size down from that, but I am thinking a 54 is your correct size.


----------

